# Another dead 8" MyLink



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Well I called the local dealer and they don't have anything open until NEXT FRIDAY. That's a whole week of listening to the shitty radio instead of the music on my phone. Awesome -_-


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

Mine acted up a couple days ago. Showed a black screen then eventually booted to an unfamiliar screen showing similar icons but a couple different ones (most interesting was an email button). It looked like it was a beta design because all of the buttons were off kilter and a little rough looking but it offered options of receiving notifications for emails and whatnot. Either way, not sure if mine is on its way out but I wish you a nice amount of radio for the next week.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Mine's been fine for the most part since I got the car two months ago. It'd have random times where it wouldn't connect via Android Auto but that was it. Now this.

Also I hate listening to the radio. Sick of commercials, sick of the DJ's and sick of the **** music they play most of the time. Hence the reason for an SD card on my S9+ loaded with music lol. I guess it's better than nothing though.


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

I feel ya, I just went through this. Took me three weeks to sort it.

Here is a link to my experience if anyone wants some documentation - https://www.cruzetalk.com/threads/8-mylink-dead.244838/#post-3254294

The HMI is dead, and make sure they do the GM diagnostics - not just their own, or you will waste your time. I think all these 8" systems die to be honest eventually.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Well surprise - it was only "dead" for the drive in to work. It's worked perfectly since. I'm still keeping my appointment though so they can check it out and replace it if need be while I still have my warranty.


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

Mine stored a trouble code as well for the audio bus - U0028. This does not throw a check engine light.

I would push them to replace that HMI if possible. I've seen a few posts where people have on and off issue then it kicks it. Some people can get them to come back disconnecting the battery, but they all end up failing at some point.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

I'll mention to them to look for stored codes at my appointment on Friday. Might also ask about an update ECU mapping as I'm getting some surging/hesitation when it's cold and I'm giving it light throttle


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

The only update is for some enhanced DTC for P0300 and P015B.


612696850New calibration with diagnostic enhancements for DTCs P015B and P0300

That is technically the latest for my 17' Hatch.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Well they checked it out and of course it worked perfect. They said there was no stored codes and the software in it is the latest version. The tech said he's seen this before and it could have been trying to do its own update (connected to my home wifi) and got interrupted when I got in the car in the morning then it just retries so many times and times out. But they gave me paperwork and everything I needed incase I have another problem in the future


----------



## Freitas_romulo (Dec 24, 2020)

Bom dia estou passando pela mesma situação só que não estou conseguindo solução ! A concessionária disse que eu tinha que por uma nova q custa 7 mil reais e q a garantia já venceu! Porém ao pesquisar na net vejo q se trata apenas de uma atualização certo? Me ajudem a resolver por favor !


----------



## Freitas_romulo (Dec 24, 2020)

Como faço pra conseguir esta atualização por favor ??


----------



## Freitas_romulo (Dec 24, 2020)

[QUOTE = "WillL84, postagem: 3254296, membro: 376354"]
Bem, o mylink na minha escotilha '17 morreu esta manhã. Funcionou bem ontem a caminho de casa. Chego esta manhã e tudo o que vejo é uma tela preta. Após cerca de 5 minutos, recebo o temido popup dizendo "Aguardando atualização da mídia". Pelo menos ainda tenho minha garantia até fevereiro?

View attachment 284122

[/CITAR]
Como vc conseguiu resolver amigo ?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Freitas_romulo said:


> Bom dia estou passando pela mesma situação só que não estou conseguindo solução ! A concessionária disse que eu tinha que por uma nova q custa 7 mil reais e q a garantia já venceu! Porém ao pesquisar na net vejo q se trata apenas de uma atualização certo? Me ajudem a resolver por favor !


Please use Google Translate and post in English please. You can also post in Portuguese as well if you wish

Good Morning
I am experiencing the same problem and I am unable to solve it! I bought the car a few days ago and I'm lost! And a 2017 s10 diesel


----------

